# Ghost or Paranormal



## flasherr (Jun 14, 2004)

Have any of you ever had an unexplained incident while out searching for treasures? I was just watching a program on ghost and it brought the idea that someone may have had an experience while out looking or digging for bottles.  The places most of you dig is full of history. I personally have never had an experience so im not sure what my stand is on the subject. I figured this might make an interesting topic to discuss
 Brian


----------



## batfish (Jun 14, 2004)

Iâ€™m no believer in ghosts, but events in my old house in Francestown, NH almost changed my opinion!  The house was built in 1874.  For you locals, it is the third house on the right off of Oak Hill Road, which itself is off of main street in the village.  Francestown is a postcard perfect New England village â€“ complete with two meeting houses, a white steepled church, and a main street lined with 18th century colonials, capes, and farmhouses.  Our house, the â€˜Reed Ordway Houseâ€™, was a Victorian Farmhouse, a simple villager, but a beauty.  It was being sold as part of an estate.

 Weird things happened even before we bought the house.  When we first entered the room that would become my sonâ€™s, my son, who was seven months old at the time, began flapping his arms and kicking his legs and giggling hysterically atâ€¦  the wall.  This went on for some time.  We joked about it amongst ourselves.  He was seeing something that wasnâ€™t there, and was amused by whatever it was.

 The first night we spent in the house we were awoken at about 2:00am by a loud crashing downstairs.  It turned out to be the storm door.  I latched it, and went back upstairs, to bed.  Minutes later, after Iâ€™d settled back into bed, the crashing began again.  Again, I went downstairs and latched the door.  This happened a total of three times.  Each time, the door would come unlatched as soon as I was settled back into bed.  It was eerie!

 Several months later, my wife and our neighbor were going out for something or other.  They were going to take my wife's car (a nearly new Honda civic), but when they were leaving, they discovered that my wifeâ€™s carâ€™s battery had died at some point during the day â€“ the car wouldnâ€™t start.  They ended up taking the neighbor's car (a late model minivan).  They returned several hours later.  

 The neighbor walked my wife to the front door and the three of us chatted for a few minutes before the neighbor returned to her car, to head home.  She tried to start her car, but it wouldnâ€™t turn over â€“ dead battery.  When the neighborâ€™s husband came to jumpstart the car, we pushed it out into the road before jumping it!  I chalk that one up to coincidence, but what are the odds, seriouslyâ€¦  any engineers out there who could explain how this could happen?

 One night, I was home by myself, futzing about the kitchen.  We had a drape in the kitchen, depending from one of those spring-loaded rods that you squeeze into the window frame.  The drape fell down.  No big deal, I put it back up.  It fell down, again.  I put it back up again.  I left the room.  From the other room, I heard the drape fall againâ€¦  I went to put the drape back up.  This time, as I was gathering the drape from the floor, I noticed in a corner of one of the windowâ€™s lower panes, an etching.  It read, â€œReed Ordway, 1874â€, etched in script.  Could someone or something have been trying to identify itself?  I donâ€™t know, but I wouldnâ€™t have noticed the etching had I not been eye level with it.  After making this little discovery, the drape did not fall down again.

 Last, I have some pictures.  We took the pictures outside.  They were of my son, playing in the yard.  In front of my sonâ€™s face is a faint, fuzzy apparition of a woman in a dress.  It is a convincing image [].  In the upper corner of the picture is the upstairs window of the house.  Looking closely at the upstairs window, three figures are visible, looking out over the scene â€“ a man, a young girl, and between them, a dog.  Itâ€™s a great picture â€“ it was actually hosted on a website for the paranormal for a while, but it is no longer there.  Iâ€™ll try to dig it up if anyone would like to see it.  Let me know.

 We only lived in the house for a year.  It was full of lead paint and asbestos, and I feared for the safety of my young son.  The market was favorable, so we sold and moved on.  Like I said, Iâ€™m not a believer in such things as ghostsâ€¦  but I do like to dig out that old picture from time to time and look at our former friendsâ€¦


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 14, 2004)

No boogymen yet while digging.

 But...

 In 1979, when I was 11, I and my two brothers were visiting with Dad over the weekend. While we were out playing on Saturday evening, we all three saw a bright orange ball of light floating very near us...It looked about 3' across and seemed to writhe within itself..We ran and screamed and took on...My father (now 81 years old!), learning what we saw, said: "That is an omen...Something bad is going to happen."...

 My Mother was killed 12 hours later.

 It happened just like I have told, no lies or bull.. take it for what it is worth.

 OT.


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 14, 2004)

Keep posting! Tomorrow, if I can build up enough courage, I'll tell you about Uncle John's rocking chair.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 15, 2004)

Looks like this might turn out to be an interesting topic after all. I would like to see that picture batfish. The next question is what kind of treasures did you find in the house? Dig any Privies cisterns or anything else there? I cant wait to hear about uncle John. keep the stories coming of all those that make this hobby what it is today. If it wasnt for trash what would we be collecting lol.
 Brian


----------



## deepwoods (Jun 15, 2004)

O.T - Im sorry about your mom-I hope that wasnt too traumatic for you. Sounds like it     was one of those"meant to be"things.No wonder some Indian tribes call it"the Great         Mystery". My story is alot more commonplace but it seems kind of paranormal to me.       Seems like everytime Ive found a really good bottle,I wasnt looking for it-in the sence     that everytime I start getting greedy and thinking Ive gotta find something good,seems   like I never do and then just when I start thinking Im not going to find anything,I do.       In other words,it always seems to be unexpected-and the second I start expecting  again I have another dry spell. Its almost"as if" theyre just hiding and waiting for the ideal        suprise moment to pop out. I know that probobly sounds crazy but Ive had it happen       quite a few times. What would you call it? The zen of bottle digging?"Dont push the river   it flows"I guess.


----------



## leebran20 (Jun 15, 2004)

OK Batfish, if you don't believe in such things as ghosts, what is it you exactly believe about that house and especially the photo? Not disparaging your belief; just wondering how you reconcile the occurences in your mind. I would, too, definitely like to see that photo if you can find it.

 I'm sure there are many similar stories no matter where you're from, but with Hawaiian history and then also the active superstitions of all the different immigrants that came way back to the islands I call home, this kind of stuff is rampant here. My Portuguese fisherman grandfather was particularly fond of scaring the living daylights out of me with his ability to see things, and as I'm especially fond of him -- even though he's since passed -- you know where my beliefs lie on the subject, even without ever actually technically seeing something myself.

 Many of my digging friends have stories -- from things as seemingly benign as the hair rising on the back of their necks and the feeling of a presence, to actually seeing apparitions while digging. Just last week, I was talking with someone I work with about a bandmate of his that works for a private archaeological firm here. Besides bottles (which I'm trying to get a chance to see), this guy routinely finds ancient Hawaiian burial sites, and even though I feel they're doing good work by protecting the bones from destruction by developers and documenting the finds, maybe the spirits don't necessarily view it the same way. Among many things this guy has supposedly experienced: When they had a Hawaiian blessing at the firm's new office, as the priest was chanting, all four doors on separate sides of the structure slammed loudly shut at the same time. Now we do have regular tradewinds in the Islands that can blow from different directions seemingly at the same time, but with power enough to cause this to happen and at exactly the time the priest is trying to do a blessing?... I can answer the first part: Hard if not impossible, as far as I know, to explain how such strong gusts from all four directions would come simultaneously at the building like that.


----------



## undercovercajun (Jun 15, 2004)

[:-]Shhh...if I don't believe...it ain't there!!!


----------



## IRISH (Jun 15, 2004)

I don't believe in the paranormal but I don't say it's impossible either,  I just tend not to believe what can't yet be proven or disproven by science,  too many intelligent people claim to have seen "things" for anyone else to claim it can't happen.
 That said though, I often know what we will find the morning of a creek dig [] ,  I'll say to Chris or Travis "we will get a torp today" or "we'll get a Codd" and we very often find what I say,  all I need to do now is "know" exactly where they are hiding [] .


----------



## Bluebelle (Jun 15, 2004)

Goosebumps! I have a true story too, in which it seems that "something" left a bottle for me to find. Long ago when my kids were little, we rented sight unseen, a lakeside house for a month. It was an old farmhouse, fully furnished, lots of stuff in the attic under the eaves on the second floor. I had 2 cats with us, and they used to sit and stare at "something". One day it was raining, the kids were napping, and I decided to look over the stuff stored in the attic. There was a big old suitbox full of old letters, papers, etc, and among the things was a picture of a young man lying in his coffin. There were letters with some interesting old stamps, and I took them out and put them on my dresser to look at later. That night at midnight, all the upstairs hall doors started to bang and slam, the windows were open, but there was no wind, the cats ran wildly up and down the hall - the kids slept through it. I was scared witless, but the only thing I could think of was that "something" was mad because I took out the letters. I shouted out, "I'll put them back!" and everything got quiet. As soon as I got up the next morning, I took the letters, opened the attic door and threw them in. Later that same day, I was out walking around the yard, and there by a fence post was a fine embossed White House Vinegar bottle, just lying on the ground. I know it wasn't there the day before, because I had been over that ground mowing and edging, and nobody else was around. About a week or so later, I was sitting alone watching the sun set over the lake, kids were in bed, and I saw the faint shapes of an old woman and little girl climbing up the stairs.


----------



## old digger (Jun 15, 2004)

Great stories, hope there will be more coming!


----------



## drjhostetters (Jun 16, 2004)

Velly velly intellesting....I too have seen, heard and experienced the "unusual", "not normal", "unexplainable" and down right scary happenings...my daughter who was 7 or 8 at the time came in the house and said she said "hi" to an angel sitting on the power pole outside our house..matter of factly as though it were a common everyday occurrance..and, no, she was not prone to "tale telling" or lying..it happened as she said...

 I too await more of these happenings from my fellow bottle collectors.  And as a born again Christian, I have no choice but to believe in "ghosts"...the Holy Spirit...'nough said.

 The Doc...Dr J


----------



## luvtodig (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey all[] Very cool thread!  Here is my 2 bits worth..I too have experienced some weird things in my time..some while bottle hunting, some while living in old houses..once while walking through an old area looking for homesteads, of course[] it was hard to see where I was going, the sagebrush was taller then my head..I stepped off into a depression in the ground, my heart raced maybe an old dump[8D] to my horror as  looked around it was an old graveyard, that no one had tended for years, long forgotten..most of the graves were sunken in, bones scattered all around...the feeling I got standing there, like a great saddness...I beat feet out of there...felt so bad for those that had been forgotten, maybe everyone that had known these people had died as well...anyway nothing real weird, just a overwhelming feeling...also here is a pic, my boyfriend took the other day, it was storming really good here..funnel clouds and the whole bit..you decide if the white wispy at the corner of the pic is a angel watching the storm as well...my boyfriend swears that he did not see that white thing when he took the pic...we tease him, it was his angel watching over him[]


----------



## Gunsmoke47 (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey Susanne, get your tape measure out and go 1" up from the 2 in 2004 on your picture and 1/2" over to the left. That is the Angel I see! That will put you right in the middle of her torso. Her outstretched wings and her head are just as plain as day to me! []   Happy Diggin,  Kelley


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2004)

Hey guys and gals,
 The 1730s plantation, which has long been on hold, that I'm digging, well included, is polluted with "ghosts". The first night that I dug, there was a lunar eclipse. While I was digging a privy that night, a famous local ghost chaser of sorts was talking to and taking pictures of them inside at various locations. I have the CD of them here, but haven't braved a look at them yet. I will soon and maybe post some photos as a follow up to this. The child ghosts, boy and girl, appear almost daily to the daughters that now live there. When my friends girls were very young they said that they were playing/talking with Emily and Trent. Years later, while researching the many deaths and wills at this home, two children lived there...named Trent and Emily[sm=rolleyes.gif] (goosebumps appearing). Lights and appliances turn off and on throughout the house constantly. Unexplained things happen without warning and it can get very creepy there at night. There is not enough time or space here to tell all that has happened at this plantation. 

 Before starting the well dig the night before, the homeowner had a dream that someone was knocking on the upstairs window, looking down and saying "Don't dig the well!". There are two small windows flanking the old chimney and we took a picture while digging the well and came up with this candid shot. Many say they can clearly see a ghost (face and shoulders mostly). I have a hard time seeing something, if anything I see an animated version. This picture is only cropped, kinda dark and unfiltered. Use an editing program and change the brightness and contrast for better looks. 

 Joking, while everyone was in the house, I ran inside and said that someone was in the window knocking and yelling..."Don't STOP digging the well". The morning before first digging this well, at my house, I heard a song entitled "The devil at the bottom of the wishing well". _I haven't heard this song since that day or before...too weird._ 

 More photos when I can find more time.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 16, 2004)

Great story and those are some weird things happening. What did you find in the well? Did anyone get hurt while digging it? i did a little manipulating on the photo and this is what i came up with. are their any trees near by to me it looks like reflection of tress. i did see something as i was lightening it but  after a final lightning  to me it looks like tress reflecting in low light
 Brian


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 16, 2004)

Brian, 
 You're right, there are some trees, not close though. I think it's nothing but a reflection, but everyone claims they see something and can't believe I don't see it. The dig is uncompleted and no finds yet. I didn't want to dig this before I found out all listed above, but I was talked into it, because of the vast history of the site. I will finish it soon and post all finds or lack of, under the thread "ongoing well dig". Five or more feet to go yet and we are currently at 17 feet down.


----------



## bigkitty53 (Jun 19, 2004)

Well I guess I'll toss in my 2&6.My phantom site is a family-friends' family homestead built in the 1600's.I spent an awful lot of time there growing up-I am still considered an adopted 'brother' by 2 of her children.One reason I call it a 'phanton site' is because the owner will not allow ANYONE to dig/excavate the property.[][>:][8|]There are 5 other reasons: 
         High on a hill overlooking Somerset Bridge and Ely's Harbour,"Greysbank" was believed to have been built in the 1660-70's by a Dr. William Grey.He,his wife,a later decendant and his wife,and an unknown child are buried under the floorboards in the front hall.(Not an uncommon occurence here at one time.)His headstone tells us he died in 1719,no D.O.B.(Again not uncommon at one time.)This is the apparition I have seen way,WAY too up close and personal!![:-]   His ghost is seen fairly often,4-5 times a year,sometimes in the front hall(-walking on his own grave!), usually walking in the garden,where I once met him face to face.White wig,period clothing,and bag,the whole nine yards,4 feet in front of me! He disappeared a split-second before I did! I still get the jeebies in that section of the garden.Before anyone asks,this was not halloween,this was about 4 o'clock on a beautiful July afternoon in 1984.
        The doctor's wife,Mary,or 'Crazy Mary' is the most active of all the ghosts on the property.There are written accounts from the period that attest to her insanity,yet there is no mention of when she died.Rumour is she was murdered by her husband.Her headstone simply reads,'Mary Grey,wife of William". There are also written accounts of the good Doctor leaving her tied up to the poinciana tree in the garden! I have seen and heard Crazy Mary so much that I haven't even batted an eye for 20 years.She often appears in a bedroom window overlooking the garden.She walks from the living room to that bedroom as well.When the current family's son converted the old root cellar into an apartment for himself,I really heard a lot of Mary.Keegan's apartment had an unfinished ceiling,i.e. you looked up at the support beams and floorboards of the bedroom above.Whenever someone walked in that room you saw and heard the floorboards move under their feet from below.Often when Keegan's family were away from the house.Crazy Mary is also a screamer,You get used to that REAL fast in that neighbourhood!
          The next ghost will appeal to you War of Independence buffs out there;Captain John Berkley was a blockade runner and the ringleader of The Gunpowder Plot.From historical accounts we now know Greysbank was the house the theft was planned. Suprise! His headstone tells us he died in 1770.(again,no DOB)No mention that he was hung for treason. He rarely makes his presence known, but every 15 to 40 years he leaves a load of coal in the basement.The last time he did this in 1984 the current family sent samples to the U.S. and England.The geological signature of the coal told it was from a seam in Wales-and the last mine working the seam closed in the 1930's!
          Berkley's wife was also named Mary,that's really all anyone knows about her.She's buried next to her husband and her spirit sits at the kitchen table from time to time.
          The last ghost is usually heard though has been 3 times since 1900.A child about 7 or 8 years old,sobbing,reportedly with face in hands and not distinct enough to discern gender.This is believed to the ghost of the occupant of the final grave.I've heard the sobbing about 6 times over the past 25 years.No living family member has ever seen it.
          Well that's the story of my experiences at the Doe family homestead.Do I believe in ghosts?Bet your a*se I do!

 KAT


----------



## Pontiled (Jun 19, 2004)

Okay, here's one of many that I can tell. It's about Uncle John's rocking chair. This one isn't long, but it's been seen over and over again.

 Our familie's Uncle John, many, many years ago, had an old rocking chair that he would sit in at night and rock and rock. The chair was in the spot, for the most part and it was on the ground floor, facing the window. After Uncle John passed away, the chair would begin rocking. I don't mean a little rock, I'm talking about regular rocking. It never scared the family because they simply accepted that it was Uncle John, who would never hurt anyone. It would rock somedays and then there might be a long time before it would rock again, just like when Uncle John paid visits. Settling foundations cannot be blamed and neither can wind (it rocked at different times, including winter). How do you explain this? We never bothered to explain it, we just accepted it.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 22, 2004)

This is great please keep the stories coming.


----------



## diginit (Jun 23, 2004)

You mean stories like when you're walking through the woods at dusk, and you feel a sudden chill that starts in the middle of your back and goes up to your neck and makes the hair on your neck and arms stand on end. You could swear there is someone watching you. You look around and everything's perfectly still. You keep walking.Then suddenly trip, but it felt more like a push from behind. Those kind a stories? Yea, lets here some more.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 24, 2004)

LOL diginit i just knew your story was gonna say " when you're walking through the woods at dusk, and you feel a sudden chill that starts in the middle of your back and goes up to your neck and makes the hair on your neck and arms stand on end. You could swear there is someone watching you. You look around and everything's perfectly still. You keep walking. Then suddenly trip  but it felt more like a push from behind " and you find a colored 12 sided open pontil soda bottle. but it didn't lol but it would have been a good story if only it had happened
 Brian


----------



## Oldtimer (Jun 26, 2004)

This don't really qualify as a paranormal or ghost story, and people think I am making it up, but...

 For the year preceding the 9/11 airliner hijackings, I had dreams of  crashing airliners. Not small planes, airliners, big ones. This went on like I said, for a year or so before 9/11. The planes would always come in from behind my position, and go overhead, crashing in huge fireballs.. I saw people running everywhere in panic, and one dream had the airliner hitting a big building. Then 9/11 came, and I have had the dream only one time since, and that was like a week after. 

 No bull, and if you think I am making it up..fine. But it is true.

 OT.

 My post on bottle digging dreams brought this back into my memory..


----------



## AvoidingWork (Jun 26, 2004)

Well, great.    Now i'm too creeped out to dig my own dump.

 Actually, now that i think if it--my neighbour says that the ghost of Charlotte, a woman whose headstone we found in our dump area,...is turning her TV on and off.  Go figure.


----------



## preditor (Jul 3, 2004)

i didn't see this on a bottle hunt someone just sent it to me
                      Preditor


----------



## luvtodig (Jul 3, 2004)

Nice pic Preditor[]  Love this thread!   We had a weird experience last night..when I got home from work it had been storming here and the electricity was out...this wierd sound was coming from the woods across the road..sounded kind of like snorting, or something my dog would do if he heard something or smelled something, but he was in the house with me..I thought the boyfriend was playing a trick on Outlaw and me, so I just went to bed...this morning we talked about it, and he said that whatever it was it was crashing in the brush, like it was pacing back and forth, thinking about crossing the road[:-]..a car came by just then and the sounds stopped...a bear???  not too common here..a deer in rut?? wrong time of the year... I am not going to venture too far into the woods in the dark anyway[]


----------



## flasherr (Jul 17, 2004)

I enjoyed the post and wanted to revive this. Lets hear more. PLEASE
 Brian


----------



## preditor (Jul 25, 2004)

im sure many of you have seen these old metel framed pictures with a light fixture made in them   well granny had one that hung in the corner of her bedroom it was a picture of Jesus granny is 93 and never made a habit of lying  she told me she was in bed and she was praying about something that was on her mind dont remember what  but while she was praying the picture started to glow after she finished praying it stopped. there the light in the frame was not plugged in .



 my brother slept in one of the three rooms upstairs in our old house. it burnt. but anyway  the door to the room was so tight you nearly had to beat it shut but every morning when he got up it would be open





 i had not been married long my wife and i had just gone to bed and the smoke alarm went off  i got up turned it off checked the house. i went back to bed as soon as i laid down it went off again.  i got back up turned it off took the battery out checked the house and went back to bed .justr laid down and it went off again with no battery in it  i took it out on the porch beat it with a hammer and it was never heard from again


----------



## ashott (Aug 11, 2004)

Ok so this is not so much spooky in the beggining until the picture came back....my ex-husband and i were at the local city park with my daughter and we were getting pictures of her sliding down a covered slide (one of the older metal ones that had the cover at the top).....well no big deal right? We got the pictures back from the delveloping place and there in one picture was my daughter with a friend floating beside her. It looked like it had on a hat and was pretty tall. The figure in the next picture looked like it was trying to slide down the slide before my daughter could. Everyone who looks at the picture is amazed but some are doubtful and say are you sure it was clear that day???? I was like a perfectly sunny June day. Not as spooky as the rest of these hair raising tales but i thought i would add to the list []


----------



## preditor (Aug 12, 2004)

could you post the pictures
  Preditor


----------



## ashott (Aug 12, 2004)

I can try i have to scan them and i don't have a scanner.....i will make a valiant effort though!!![]


----------



## ashott (Aug 20, 2004)

ok so can i send this to someone's email and they can try to post it? I have tried and tried but it says it is too many kb's for it to take......i finally found the pic and will be happy to post but need to know how to lessen the kb's or send it to someone else to post.....thx
 ashley


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 20, 2004)

i am posting this for ashott


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 20, 2004)

that it one scary photo. did it get the little girl? if so you might need an exorcist!


----------



## ashott (Aug 20, 2004)

i don't know do you think preteens need exorcism??? haha...she is 11 now. This was in taken in like '98 or '99.[]


----------



## diggerjeff (Aug 20, 2004)

yes  i think most of them do need one in this day and age!!! lol...!!!


----------



## yawningdog (Aug 20, 2004)

I can't tell you how much I have enjoyed all your stories! I live in house built in 1930's and moved to this site in the 1970's (mining town got sold and moved). I have heard voices in other rooms since the day we moved in. I describe them as talk radio playing in the other part of the house. Doesn't matter where I am it is up or down, front or back to me. We remodeled and added on. They must not have liked the work, no more conversations in the other room. weird. 

 And please post the photo mentioned, son in yard with house behind. thanks, erica

 That one with the slide is going to give me bad dreams.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 16, 2004)

Hello all, 
 This is a follow up to the ghosts mentioned on page one of this thread, at the plantation. I went through a disc of many pics of this event and will post the better ones. 
 Keep this in mind while viewing the photos. I didn't enhance, filter or do anything to these photos. I did resize them to a smaller picture for posting. 
 Also, when I was in school, I did develope pictures/film for years. I learned all sorts of tricks and techniques. I have no explanation of how these photos came out the way they did. The guy that took these pics stuck his hand and arm into the room and snapped a photo. 

 When I preview this post the photo appears very blurry. It is not a blurry pic, so it must be my browser/ISP...hope you're not looking at these with AOL.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 16, 2004)

Next photo...These are described as "energy", by the guy who took them.


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 16, 2004)

The next...and I hope everyone sleeps well tonight or the night they read/view this. 

 Can you see why I haven't been back since?


----------



## Flaschenjager (Oct 17, 2004)

Then the last photo. 

 I hope that you all are seeing these clearer than I am. The room should be in complete focus. The lights, which they supposedly draw energy from are like time lapsed photography with smokey areas appearing as well. 

 This ghost was running from the camera (how I see it) and had to short cut through the wall. It was flying so fast it missed the door[].

 This photo needs a Wham or Kapow, like in the comics.


----------



## flasherr (Jun 24, 2005)

i started this thread a long time ago but after hearing the ghost in the woods story i wanted to see if yall had any new stories or photos
 Brian


----------



## Flaschenjager (Jun 24, 2005)

Hey Brian -
 After posting the pictures above and page before, I've discovered that it isn't hard to make a digital camera to do this with the lights. I took a photo of my house from the road with only a couple of lights on and it came out, without trying, the same way. Unless my house is haunted too. I doubt it, because it is fairly new. At least I hope not[]!


----------



## swizzle (Jun 24, 2005)

Ok you twisted my arm I got a story to fill your shorts. I know I almost filled mine when it happened. I got into metal detecting again about 3 years ago. I love to hunt the wet sand of some local beaches. I worked nights so naturally on my days off I was up half the night. I decided to try night hunting a local beach. It was off season, late sept. early oct. The weather was calm, cold and foggy. I grabbed my gear (lantern, headlamp, shovel, bag with my drinks in it). It was a full moon slipping in and out of stringy looking black clouds. As I started walking towards the beach a breeze drifted in. It pushed around the fog banks. My breath was so thick I thought I was making even more fog. Every time I breathed out the lantern would reflect off of my breath and I'd be walking blind for a few steps. (This is a lake that was built for flood control and several cellar holes are now under its waters). Needless to say it was very spooky. I almost went home before I even started. I think every hair on my body was standing at attention. The silence was almost unbearable. I decided I was being childish and laughed at myself and walked on to the beach. When the moon was out I could see 100+ feet in every direction. I sat my lantern down and the bag with my drinks in it and I turned on my headlamp and detector and started swinging. I got no more then 10 feet away from the lantern when a huge shadow completely covered mine. There was something between me and my lantern and moving very fast towards me. I did the only thing I knew I could do and do well. I turned and screamed like a little girl and nearly filled my shorts. All in one breath. I stared everywhere all around me. I strained my eyes to see what was trying to attack me and I saw nothing. In all directions under the full moonlight for 100+ feet...nothing. I started walking towards my lantern I was gonna run out of there quick. Just as I took my first step the breeze picked up, caught the handle of my plastic bag with my drinks and it fluttered in front of my lantern. Once again burying me in shadow. Man did I feel stupid. Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 25, 2005)

hair-raising tales...enjoyed reading them.

 I've had 2 weird experiences while out looking/digging for bottles.
 The 1st was in the early 70's while I was in the woods. What once were noisy woods filled with rustlings and birdcalls , became very quiet...the air was stilled....I paused in my search and then heard a woman's voice call out my name...a few seconds lapsed...then the woods resumed its normalcy. There was no one anywhere around, much less a woman that knew me. I didn't know the voice either.

 2nd time...late in the 1970's...very similar situation to the above except the sky was darkening in preparation for a thunder storm...The air became very still...quiet was all around me...then I heard a voice call my name..not once but twice. I was stunned, because I recognised the voice this time...It was that of my dead father.

 Neither time did I reply/respond/ Later I learned that in such situations if one replies or answers the "voice" bad things will happen...who knows?


----------



## whiskeyman (Jun 25, 2005)

The following story is also true and occurred in 2001...

        T'was Christmas Eve night,actually early Christmas morning at 
 about 3 AM,when I went to bed. I fell asleep rather quickly and 
 dreamed. Don't recall all the texture of the dream....do recall I was 
 walking down a street at night,when something black detached itself from 
 the shadows and attached itself to my back.I struggled to dis-lodge it 
 but it only wrapped me tighter,then I felt a grip,like of immense 
 jaws,upon the entire back of my neck,I continued to struggle and in the 
 course of struggling,I slowly awakened.
            I had been sleeping with my back to the outside of the 
 bed,and as I lie there,I became VERY aware the pressure of the thing's 
 immense bite was yet upon my neck. I slowly rolled over,fully awake 
 now...and felt the pressure ease.I scanned the room for what,I don't 
 know,but I could sense something in there with me....but couldn't see 
 it. I noticed movement from the corner of my right eye and looked that 
 direction...saw nothing.Meanwhile strange sensations like goosebumps 
 were coursing 'inside' my body in surging waves that crested in the back 
 of my neck,wwhere I could still feel a trace of the thing's "grip."
         Again I detected movement to my right and stared that way till 
 my eyeds blurred,but yet saw nothing.I sat up and said,"get the hell 
 outta here." The sensations I'd been experiencing intensified 
 momentarily...then eased up. I lay back down upon my back(of course) and 
 went to sleep,ever conscious that it was still there.
            Next night,I came out here to my PC and began typing this 
 tale.As I typed,I could feel the sensations from the earlier morning's 
 experience beginning to rise within me...by the time I had finished 
 typing...I was near quivering...something unseen was standing right 
 behind me and I knew it would be useless to turn and look to see it.I 
 hit 'save my message" to the chat board and the message tried to load,then 
 vanished. I went back and it wasn't there.Forward,ditto..it was just 
 gone.Gave up and headed to bed...with just a bit of dread,as I could 
 feel it "tagging along" behind me.I undressed and lay down....scanning 
 the dark room several times...saw nothing....still felt the 
 sensations...finally drifted off to sleep with the knowledge that it 
 couldn't really hurt me.
           Last night...went to bed late as is usual for me....1st thing 
 that occurred is one of the heaters in my office"popped" and quit....got 
 up,went out and un-plugged it....2nd thing  was something jarred the 
 wall behind the bed...got up and went back into the kitchen to discover 
 the back porch door ajar.By now Lynn had to get up and go to work and we 
 discovered we had no hot water.Our hot water  heater has a seperate fuse 
 box apart from the breaker box...so,I got up and I checked it and found 
 a fuse was loosened.Then I decided to check my office heater,found it 
 had a reset button and after pressing it,the heater began to work 
 again.
 All the preceding events I attributed to Murphy teaming up with 
 the ghost.....LOL..
      What's on their schedule for tonight,I wonder?


----------



## bearswede (Jun 25, 2005)

Great story, Swiz...

 That, I think, puts it all in perspective!!!!

 Ron


----------



## Road Dog (Jun 25, 2005)

Alright Folks here is a good one. I was about 11 or 12 years old and staying at Grandma's house. My Grandfather had died in 1969 and after his death my grandmother kept the door closed to his office and stored some baked goods and toys in there all else was left just as it was. Once in awhile I had to go into the room to get a cookie or some toy play with and I always found myself rushing in and out of the room as fast as possible while frantically looking at the walls on either side of me as I bolted out of the room. I didn't know why I did this it was an uncontrollable response to something. Me and my brother slept in twin beds in the room that adjoined the office. Late one night I found myself awake and I could feel a cool breeze hitting me in the face. I rose up to look and the door to the office was wide open and in the dark doorway was an even darker shroud with two starry radiating what appeared to be eyes almost trying to reach out and touch me. I looked over at my brother's bed and he was asleep. I thought a reflection or something from car headlights, but all of the curtains were pulled shut and what about that open door and cold air? I then pulled the covers over my head and the next thing I know i was waking up the next morning. I did not tell anyone for years to avoid ridicule. Then when my Grandmother died my mom and her sisters were talking and one of my mom's sisters mentioned sleeping in the room adjoining the office. She said it was the weirdest thing at night she swore she could hear the wheels of the desk chair rolling around in the office.


----------



## swizzle (Jun 28, 2005)

I've seen alot of strange things. Human finger bones on top of the ground in an early 1800's cemetary. At least 2 different UFO's. A ball of light hovering above the tree tops and without any noise disappears across the road in a flash. Mysterious lightening only not in the sky just flashing in the forest canopy. Me and a buddy ran towards the flashing and it kept an equal distance away from us. When we got back to the others we told them that we couldn't catch up to it. They said that we were standing in it. I saw a ghost walk down a flight of stairs and right into the wall. I found out later that the original door was there. I see things and have dreams that come true. I've been pushed and pulled by unseen forces (getting the creeps as I type this) I've seen walking shadows and have walked through cold spot or have had them walk through me more then once. My grandmother was a witch and when my mom was 4 they preformed an exorcism on her to get out the demon. I've seen things get turned on and off and things in locked glass cupboads move on their own. I on more then one occasion saw death in mind before reality. An uncle, an aunt and a great aunt. I knew they were all gonna die at least a week before it happened. I honestly think I'm cursed. If anyone is interested in hearing more just say so. O.K. I'll shut up now. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2005)

This thread was just getting good?!? did I scare everyone away? Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

Don't know?I'm on the edge of my seat.


----------



## swizzle (Jul 8, 2005)

O.k. here's one that's not scary but comforting in a strange way. My first recollection of a ghost was when I was 4 or 5 years old. My cat was an outdoor cat. It was common for him to leave and be gone for 2 to 3 weeks. It was getting towards the end of the third week and I missed my cat. It was a full moon that night and the light was streaming into my bedroom window. I was tossing and turning and I sat up and looked towards the door and I see this 3 dimensional shadow (almost completely solid) of my cat. He jumped up on the foot of my bed and did his nightly circles to get comfortable and laid down. I felt it when he hit the bed and when he did his circles and laid down he left imprints in my blankets. He went to sleep and I did to just a minute later. Swiz


----------



## Road Dog (Jul 8, 2005)

That's a good one! I have one with cat also. My grandmother had a cat that had a favorite place to lay in the window and the cat lived to near 20 years old. Well, my grandmother passed years after the cat. The family and freinds met at the house the day before the funeral and everyone there said the same thing. Is there a cat in the house? You would here something behind you and turn around just quick enough to see the shadow of a cat run across the floor. It was weird in talking to the neighbors of my grandmother they said during the day they would look over at the house and see the shape of a cat in the window.


----------



## redrabitt (Jul 14, 2005)

Just yesterday I went down to my normal digging place down a creek I've been going down for a while. I brought my two back packs with me. I found two or three bottles in a place I've gone already and thought to go further than usual. I put my bags down and went on. In doing so I found a few more bottles and a couple of jars and an old car inbedded in thecreek wall. Then I found an old mason jar and more bottles. I went to get my bags and both had disappeared. They were nowhere to be found yet no one was down there with me. I have had other interactions with the supernatural yet they never stole from me before. This was the worst they've done, but who's to say it was bad. Maybe it was their way to prove to me they are out there.


----------



## preditor (Jul 19, 2005)

how do you feel about falling stars? they give me the CREEPS!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! big time. I hate to see one.anyway, My pastors wife several years ago saw a bright star fall and then a smaller dimmer one came right behind it. she told her husband some one they knew was going to die soon. within a few days their nephew and his 7 yr old son drowned in a boating accident.   Creepy Huh!!

                                 Preditor


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2005)

Here's 2 Orbs from today. I believe its the same one just 2 pics of it. I went looking for bottle dumps around an 1800's cellar hole. I wasn't having any luck so I decided to scratch around inside the cellar hole itself. I found a nice little white glass button, pottery and glass shards and rusty metal and bones and bricks. Nothing special. I was thinking about this thread and laughed to myself thinking its time to take some pictures of ghost. I was going to take pics of the cellar hole and surrounding area for future reference. The 1st pic I took I saw a bright flash in front of me and got instant goose bumps. I decided to see if it would happen again and I got the second more distant flash. Notice in the one pic the orb appears to be partial behind the tree at what I believe is the front of the cellar hole. The other pic, the closest orb, appears to be in front of the tree. I did two things to these pics. I resized them and lightened them up. No special effects, just something strangely beautiful and true that happened to me today. Beautiful isn't she. Swiz


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2005)

And the other pic. Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Jul 26, 2005)

methinks the Blair Witch was taking yer pic...HA!

 Interesting story...


----------



## Bluebelle (Jul 26, 2005)

Amazing!! BONES in the cellar hole? Any idea what kind?


----------



## swizzle (Jul 26, 2005)

I'm guessing one of two things. Family pet, unlikely they would bury fido in the cellar, or after the house was abandoned then a racoon or small fox or something to that effect climbed into the cellar hole and died or was cornered and killed by another critter. Could be anything from a porcupine to a possum to a fisher or skunk. No telling really. The bones appeared to be covered in rust and buried within the blackened ash layer. Maybe some ground hog bones from dinner? I don't really know for sure. Here's a freeky bit of info for you. When digging cellar holes remember this. On rare occasion in the event of a winter death in the family a family member or baby might have been placed in the basement until the spring thaw so they could preform a proper burial. Can you imagine how many cellar holes out there actually still have human remains in them? Swiz


----------



## preditor (Jul 28, 2005)

The light in the woods is cool it reminded me of a "UFO" story from when I a kid.
 my brother and I were laying in the back of daddy's truck looking up at the stars as we drove down the road. a light appeared in the sky it did a little zig zag thing then took of going north like a rocket(it was MOVIN!!!!) about two seconds later it came by again in the same place from the south headed north (still MOVIN!!!!) Its as if it went all the way around the earth within a couple of seconds.  have no idea what it was.
                                    Preditor[8D]


----------



## swizzle (Jul 28, 2005)

I've seen ufo's on 2 occasions and unexplained lights in the woods and skies as well. On one occasion me and 3 of my cousins were walking home at 2am from a fishing trip. We were walking the road along a local creek and just before we reached the covered bridge that crosses the creek we saw it. It was a huge ball of light probably 5 or 6 feet around just hovering above thre top of the pines. We only saw it for a second and then it shot across the road, no noise, no wind. The whole scene lasted less then 3 seconds but we stood there stunned and all asking the same question. What the hell was that? Talk about instantly awake. The hair stood up on my entire body the rest of the way home. My cousins went one way home and I went the other way. Only a half mile walk but it seemed like ten. Wanna hear more? I sure do. Anyone else in here got another spook story. This thread is awesome its over 1,000 views 62 post. This is definately turning into a book of ghost stories and paranormal experiences. Swiz


----------



## preditor (Jul 30, 2005)

let me share a good one a guy i worked with saw a bright light in the woods behind his house he called his brother who lived about ten miles away ( this all happened at about two in the morning) he also called the police his brother arrived first he got his gun and they started into the woods to investigate as they got to the edge of the woods the police arrived so they waited for them to catch up after going just 50 yrds or so into the woods they realized what it was. they were seeing the moon through a very thick briar thicket the cops laughed at him for a while and left. he said though at first untill they figured it out he was scared to death.
 Preditor


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

...???


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

what...no bites ???[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 20, 2005)

BRIAN & MEECH...surely you guys are curious ???


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

okeh...tired of waitin'.....This pic above of the Paul Jones whiskey flask does have a "paranormal" story behind it...:

 ***okay...had a weird situation occur just the other day.
 TNCGAL & I kinda hang out on the Ebay threads and help Peeps with questions: The other day we were responding to this one query posted about a flask this woman had...and she had posted a pic.
 Upon close examination,  I was seeing what was apparently a   reflection of a woman  in the glass....kind of centered in the label panel.
 I emailed TNCGAL and asked:
 "Am I nuts....or is there the reflection of a  woman in this flask?
 Tell me I ain't nuts....LOL"

 TNCGAL replied that she saw it too...(whew, wotta relief).
 After some discussion  back & forth, we decided she would email the woman and advise her of the reflection...


 TNCGAL will take it from here.....


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 21, 2005)

i see the alien.


----------



## tncgal (Aug 21, 2005)

Since I wasn't quite sure how the seller would respond to my email, I chose my words carefully.

_Dear ____, I certainly hope you don't take this wrong, as it is NOT my intention. There's a shadow on one of these pictures (the one with the jigger cap removed) that "looks" like an unclothed female. I'm sure it's just a trick of the lighting, but thought you might want to change that photo. 
 Most Sincerely, 
 (tncgal)_

 Her response ~

_Hi (tncgal), Thanks I "fixed" the photo. I had not noticed it. Seems that's our resident ghost in our 100 yr old house. That's the second pic she's shown up in. I had a heck of a time smudging her out of the pic. She just didn't want to go. Pic was taken in the dining room & no one else was there cept me, & I certainly was clothed LOL! My DH thought it was a reflection of my manniquin, but she's upstairs. Jeepers! sure hope it wasn't her sneaking up on me. Haha.. _

 I'm unstoppable, by now ~

_Well, at least she's attractive! LOL_


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL  
 Naked ghost ! That's a new one for sure . 
 I remember a few years ago ...... the same type of thing happened on ebay. A nude reflection in a bottle pic in an ebay auction, Larry Marshall emailed me and asked if he was seeing things . I of course had to check it out !!! And it was quite visible.... and this image was not a ghost.  Why the seller was photographing in the nude is beyond me !!!
 But , someone informed them of the reflection in their auction and they took it off shortly after. 
 Great story Charlie & TNgal !   
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

Now that's a "ghost story"...
 Thanks TNCGAL...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

BRIAN...was that the notorious teapot nude?...LOL
 Some of the Peeps I know couldn't tell if that one was male ot female....neither could I.[&:]

 You see that Ghost in a Jar auction? Went for a ridiculous amount...

 oops...just saw you said it was a bottle auction...I missed that one...[]


----------



## BRIAN S. (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL 
  I think it was a demijohn if I remember correctly....... I was to busy trying to make out  the reflection to remember the bottle....comes with age I guess!!!!
  It seems I remember the teapot thing now that you mention it. If I remember it was a heavy set man or woman in that one. 
  Brian


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

yep...a "big" person...


----------



## dollarbill (Aug 21, 2005)

i still say it looks like a big headed big eyed alien to me


----------



## whiskeyman (Aug 21, 2005)

LOL@BILL...

 Gonna post a pic...watch it real close for a few moments and you may discover whats missin'......


----------



## cait_p (Aug 21, 2005)

Whiskey, that was baaad! My toddler was sitting in my lap, and she jumped a foot! Oh well.

 Anyway, for my ghost story...

 I was pretty young, and was at a friend's house, she and I were going to ride to school together. Her dad was going crazy looking for his car keys, since he was about to be late for work. Her family had always joked about our friend Tilly, who was a ghost in thier house. Well, I looked at my friend's dad and told him that Tilly had told me the keys were under a decorative teacup on the piano. He laughed, and said that he'd looked everywhere else, so he'd try it. The teacup was upside down on the piano, under and surrounded by a lot of dust. There was absolutely no way one of us could have moved the cup without it being very obvious. He picked up the teacup, and there were his keys! No one could figure out how they got there! Well, I tried to tell him Tilly set them there, but no one wanted to hear it!!

 Cait


----------



## Flaschenjager (Aug 23, 2005)

Whiskey - The figure on the amber bottle shows better on the eBay Board (much larger). I'm on AOL and they don't support all colors. The above is less sharp to me as w/ most photos I view. [][] I've been trying to drop AOL for some time.

 My wife sees it clearly in both photos...unexplainable in itself.[]


----------



## swizzle (Oct 7, 2005)

Tis the season for spooks. Anymore stories guy's? Anything strange and unexplainable? Just wanted to bump this back up because its such an interesting thread. Swiz


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 7, 2005)

CAIT_P...sorry dinna mean ta skeer yer youngun.


 MEECH...it is more obvious on the Ebay thread...dunno why. As for your wife seeing it plainly in both pics...so do I...[]

 Ya could say I spotted it right off the bat...(hmmm....what's that say for me?)...LOL

 SWIZ...glad ya bumped this back up...I had missed both the above posts.
 Ane yer right: tis the halloween season....season of the witch....So:
  maybe we can get some more tales...???


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 7, 2005)

okeh...while not exactly a ghost story...I think this poem I wrote sometime ago will fit the mood of theseason::: I 1st posted this on an Ebay chat board Oct 16 2001....:

 hmmm...wasn't expecting such a total lack of  any reaction...my l'il ode musta shocked everyone too badly to post....so, I removed it.

 Perhaps it wasn't suitable...I cut my teeth on Lovecraft & Poe...Howard, King,Barker...and a host of other horror/fantasy writers.  Not ta mention the scads of horror films I saw and still go to see....Just me I guess...[]


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 9, 2005)

I found this True Story I had recorded shortly after it occurred: Will substitute it for my "Ode"....This would fall under "Paranormal."

 The year is 1971 and I had a dream...an odd one that I remembered well. 
 I dreamed I was in a wrecked car,a white car, and my back ached and 
 something wet was running down my face. Laying on wet grass partially. 
 Couldn't see as my glasses were missing. Figured I'd crawl on out of the 
 window that I was lying through and walk over to my In-laws for help. 
 Woke up from the dream. Didn't give it a lotta thought although I'd had 
 these premonition dreams before. Main reason was I didn't own a white 
 car...I had a 64 Ford Galaxie XL 500 Maroon and white and the car in the 
 dream was smaller, and all white.

 March 1972....my wife wrecks and totals our Ford....she's okay. I go car 
 shopping. Tried out several ,then the salesman takes me over to one that 
 had just that day been traded in and wasn't even cleaned up yet. I test 
 drove it...ran good,shifted smooth,looked sharp and he gave me a great 
 break on the price...seems he was trying to get salesman of the month 
 and he'd sell it to me at cost. I took the deal and drove my 1970 Cougar 
 XR-7 home....oh,yeah...it was solid WHITE. See how all that came 
 together?

 Three months to the day after my wife totaled the Ford,I was driving the 
 Cougar to work. It was pouring down rain,water running in rivulets 
 across the road.puddling,etc.Went into a curve a little fast,hit a 
 stream of water running across the road,lost control and slid down over 
 an embankment.Car struck sideways in concrete culvert throwing me 
 through the door glass and onto the wet grass at its edge. My glasses 
 flew from my face....bystander found them on the trunk. My right ear was 
 severely ripped and blood was running down my face.Someone 
 said,damn,he's torn his ear off. Went to pull myself from the car and 
 got an extreme shock from the pain in my back.Compression fracture of 
 the Lower Lumbar,the Doc called it. Across the highway and less than two 
 blocks away lived my In-laws. I mind my dreams more closely since then.


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

A few years ago...Dallas Bridgeman and I were scouting out an old holler...(LOL)...up near White's Mill ,VA....back in the late 1800's there used to be a couple of cabins in it. Dallas told me his Granny said the holler was hainted...What the haint was or did is unknown...but the holler was strangely quiet...no birds,etc...
 We dug a few test holes and found only circa 1900 broken glass and china...Never located the actual dump. Seems some logging had occurred back in the 40's and the area had been disturbed quite a bit.
 Dallas took this pic of me...When I showed it to him later, he stated "that" had to be a sign the holler was hainted...I dunno.








 dunno what the white rectangle in the background is either...weren't no signs or nuthin' there...


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 15, 2005)

Funny how being alone in the woods can make your imagination more susceptible to running wild...
 I went diggin' today. Dinna find much: JFG Coffee jar, White House prune juice in green, 2 green Certos, 4 salt shakers all cear glass but patterned, 5 marbles, a glass drawer knob, some small cosmetic type bottles, and a 6 oz Grapette with good ACL...plus the usual Phillips, Lysols, Noxemas, Norwich, milk glass face cream jars,pickles and ketchups...
 Anyway...there I was diggin' along and suddenly there came this "kerplunk"  sound from the creek....Figuring someone was on the other side and had tossed in a rock, I paused and took a look around. Dinna see nuthin' or no one. Went back ta diggin'...about 15 minutes later, heard another "kerplunk."
 Stopped and looked around again...no signs of anyone. By now I was thinking my buddy Rob, who sometimes comes here with me,  was sneakin' around and tryin' ta spook me a bit. Thought he may have driven by, seen my truck and slipped down along the creek.
 I resumed diggin'....maybe 20 minutes passed and then....there came two "kerplunks" from the creek. Even Rob wasn't this patient I thought...must be something "else" going on. I walked around a bit and didn't see a soul...
 Then, while I was gettin' out some Gator Ade ta drink, the  "kerplunk" sounded again...and I finally saw what it was:

 Walnuts ...falling outta the trees and into the creek...LOL.


----------



## WhiteLighting (Oct 20, 2005)

its all swampgas.......




  I have my fair share of "ghost??" pics from places,seems that the digi cams pick up the red/blue spectrum more than a non-digi....

 fast bit on orbs- could be dust,rain drops/weather conditions,or lense flares
 ,but if you have one with body and it seems to be moving then you got one....


----------



## NYCFlasks (Oct 20, 2005)

Makes me think of the auction I saw on eBay, for a real ghost caught in a jar.  Do I believe in ghosts?
 Well, as I say about all kinds of things "Well, anything is possible".
 Anyone else see this auction?


----------



## whiskeyman (Oct 23, 2005)

LOL...that "Ghost in the Jar"  was a record setter for the number of "hits" ...also had a lot of imitators and spin-off sales.too.
 Nice concept , wish I'd thought of it...[]


----------



## diginit (Oct 24, 2005)

This post is getting interesting. 
   I have also seen starlike lights in the night sky. Un- noticed untill it moved. It made a sharp right, traveled in a straight line, then reversed it's course and faded away. I'm happy I have witnesses. Planes don't move like this-Sattellite? 
   I took a pic of a bike I was selling. I'm still tring to figure out where the snowflakes came from in July. Guess I shouldn't have uncorked that bottle. The orbs seem to protect my collection-I knocked one from the top shelf to the second and it survived.
   Another true story. I live in a small, older cottage. 
 I was disturbed about midnight by a noise in the living room and went to check it out. 
 I saw a man standing against the wall. 20 feet away. His arms at his sides. We stared at each other eye to eye for about  5 seconds. I blinked and the intruder was gone.  Just vanished. I searched everywhere-nothing out of the ordinary. It made my eyes water. 
 Still does.


----------



## CJCrystalmines (Oct 25, 2005)

For me strange things started happening long ago. At first I was terrified, then just started to ignore things. I met a neighbor who was able to connect with the paranormal and had strange abilities. After listening to her and her mom brag for months about things, I decided to take them bottle hunting. We went on a day that was nice when we left, but after getting to the sight things got really errie. I had never seen orbbs before but they were all over the place. I always have had very vivid dreams as to where old towns and homesites were located, and have been guided by some unknown source that I guess I had always taken for granted. Well, my friend didn't take it for granted! We were looking around, as I was telling her where I thought things were. We heard a horse coming towards us, and a man started saying stuff to my friend as him and his horse almost ran her over. She decided we were leaving as she got a sick feeling, someone was going to get hurt. As we were leaving we started seeing ghost from the past. Her truck started having problems and didn't want to move. When we got home her mom saw an indian figure in the truck with us, and asked why he wasn't coming in the house? I just kinda blew off the experience as being normal. My friends didn't want anything to do with me, as I had far more abilities than both of them together, and they were afraid of me. 
 I think the scariest experience I have ever had, was digging at an old town site in the Cascade mountains. The entire town was razed many years ago. I have one of the few maps ever in existance and some pictures, so I always feel lucky digging there. My daughter, the dog and I went there one day. Found bottles, silverware, coins amongst other neat things. My daughter was diiging a short distance from me, and kept asking me what I was yelling about, throughout the day. I told her it was the wind, she was hearing. We lost track of time, as it started to get dark we knew we had to get going as it was two miles to the car. I kept saying just one more, as I was finding more and more good stuff. As it was almost so dark I decided that we would come back the next morning and start again. On our we to the truck, it felt as we were being followed. I tried to tell myself it was just my imagination. The dog froze in his tracks and didn't want to move. My daughter said she thought she heard someone calling her name. I finally got the dog moving again (not in easy thing for 120# rott/pit bull mix) he started acting really strange, and froze again. We heard a door slame and people laughing. The dog almost knocked me over trying to protect me. He started growling so much, he began foaming at the mouth and looked like he had rabbies or something. My daughter heard it too, and was scared to death. At this point I knew what was going on was real. The last house was razed over 50 years prior. Nothing but trees and wild animals for over 20 miles and several mountain ranges. We ran almost two miles back to the truck, with the dog herding us growling all the way. As we left my truck having problems, the brakes went out, the radio would turn on and off, the heater would come on and the lights kept going dim. My dog was totally spooked and kept trying to attack thin air. This made a true believer out of me. Fortunately, none of the bottles or jars broke!
 Since this event, I've had strange things occuring to me, which I can't quite explain. Something has been leading to sights, long forgotten even by old timers. What is even stranger is I feel as I've been there before. Over the summer I toured a few area's with some archeologist from the UW, and knew far more then some of them who had studied the area for years. They were amazed I knew so much, for some things they did extensive research coming up empty handed. I was afraid to tell them my sources. 
 It might sound strange, but I've learned to respect the unknown. If I feel another's presence I take the time to acknowledge them, introduce myself, explain why I am there, ask permission and always thank them and say good bye as I leaving.
 If anyone has doubts or just want an experience of a lifetime let me know, I know of several sights that are left untouched since the towns folded prior 1900. Some I haven't had the courage to dig myself, as the experience trying to get there has left me to spooked to go further by myself. I 've talked to many old timers and indian elders who won't go there either, and have been warned not to go where the animals won't.


----------



## atticmint (Oct 29, 2005)

I have dug near the Screaming Tunnels a few times, and though I do not believe in the paranormal....every singe time I go there I get the creeps.


----------



## swizzle (Oct 31, 2005)

Happy Halloween Everybody!!!!Swiz


----------



## capsoda (Dec 3, 2005)

Just saw this thread. Some great laughs. So here I go---My wifes aunt lives near Tucson Az., You know, in the desert. She walked to a small store one evening to pick up a few things. On her way home she heard a hissing sound behind her and instead of looking to see what it was { rattler, helamonster, ghost } she walked faster. The faster she walked the louder the hiss got so she walked even faster,the hiss got louder and  she walked faster, finally reaching her front door in a cold sweat she relized the lid on her soda pop was loose. SSSSSSSSSSSSee Ya.     [sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif][sm=lol.gif]


----------



## swizzle (Sep 7, 2006)

I was just thinking that it's time to dig this thread back out of the depths. I just loved this thread so much that I felt it needs some more attention and some more stories added. Whether your holding back a story that really freeks you out just thinking about it or you're a newbie who hasn't seen this thread yet we'd like to hear them all. Pics are always a bonus. Lets here what you got. Swizzle


----------



## Brains (Sep 7, 2006)

1 of my friends sas he ses a ghost of a lumber jack looking up at him from outside his house when he sleeps- michal jackson? He also sas that he has seen the ghost on some ghost hunter show.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 22, 2006)

my buddy had a groundhog come right up to him. the groundhog had a plastic jar on its head. he took the jar off the groundhogs head, and it walked away. oooooooooOOOOOOOOOOOOOoooooooooooooooooooooh


 the woods does mess with your head. especially at night.

 when i was growing up, me and my friends would explore the local abandoned insane asylum. that was a trip and a half. they are in the process of tearing Byberry Mental Institution down, but in the early mid 1990's, it was the scariest place to go. it had catacombs, a "freezer", plenty of solitary confinement rooms, restraint jackets, and creepy looking toys i hung from the ceiling for effect. the last time i was in this place was 2005 around the september month. i needed to check out the "pharmacutical room" one last time before this place was gone. lift up the floorboards and such. as we walked through the woods, i saw something in the pitch black. it was a very faint white. when you approach this place, all lights are off because you will be arrested if caught. i dismissed it and continued walking with a few girls and my buddy jeff. great date idea huh? anyway...as we got closer, we saw that it was someone. everybody saw this person dressed in all white. we instinctly ran because if it was secruity, they would have tasered us. we ran directly into the hospital because security is not allowed in. as we started to walk, we began to question what we saw. after that, we got lost exploring the place for about 4 hours, kicking around beer cans, asbestos, and we realized this isnt as fun as it used to be when we were kids. still very scary, but not the same. on our way out, we had to duck underneath a fallen door. my buddy jeff was the last one out. as he ducked underneath, he got his ear sliced in half. this dude was goin into shock because of the blood loss. as i wrapped him up in his shirt, my friend jess said someone was coming...it was the person in white. ive never seen a guy with half an ear run as fast. after the ER sewed it back on, nobody said one word about the incident.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 22, 2006)

man, that sucks what did he cut his ear on?


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 23, 2006)

rusty metal. pretty cool huh?


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 23, 2006)

I bet a tetnis (spelling?) shot was needed for that eh? Doesn't sound like my kind of fun.


----------



## PhilaBottles (Sep 24, 2006)

he was super mad pissed. we didnt laugh at him at the time, only after the ER because of the good friends we are. ive heard of people gettin cut by bums with butter knives in that place. that seems a million times worse.


----------



## DiggerBryan (Sep 24, 2006)

hahahaha


----------



## swizzle (Oct 27, 2006)

Anymore haunted digging stories? Swizzle


----------



## HawBot808 (Oct 28, 2006)

Aloha,

  Heres our share of Hawaiian ghost stories.Enjoy..
http://www.geocities.com/wahiawaboy/


----------



## Mihai (Oct 28, 2006)

I have a story about a bottle.

 About 12 years ago I was in a trip in mountains back home in Romania, and I visited an old monastery. It used to be a castle but now is a church with thick walls around. In a kind of cellar, pretty much empty, we, me and my brother, found a small bottle, half full of a brown liquid. At that time I wasn't interested in old bottles (I have nothing to say in my defence), I didn't give to much attention to it so we left it there. 

 This summer I took that trip again, with my wife, and I went in that cellar again. I had with me a head light with brand new rechargeable batteries, full. Only that, when I went inside, the light didn't work. No reason. I checked around, I found a few candles (it was a church yard after all and this is the tradition over there, to light a candle for the souls of the dead) but now matches. We don't smoke so no lighter. I just went back to the car and to my home town.

 The freaky part is that when I was at home I wanted to recharge the batteries, thinking that, being new, they didn't charge well first time. It's like when you buy a new phone and you have to charge it like three times to keep you a day or so. But when I turned it on the light was as strong as the manufacturer intended to, too much for my corneas anyway. And to my stupor I realized that I had a small maglight in my pocket, on the key ring all the time but I forgot about it in that pitch black hole.

 Now, being at home I can say with the hand on my heart that I didn't intended to take the bottle from there, just to have a look. Honestly. But it seems like somebody/something knew better the weak nature of a humane being and the faith of that bottle if I would have put my hands on it. 

 On my best knowledge in a cellar in a derelict castle in Romanian mountains there is an old medicine bottle, half full of a brown liquid. If you dare to go to see it, or more, be my guest. I know I'm not going.


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 5, 2008)

I like this thread.  Any more stories, guys?


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 5, 2008)

Yeah I have one from my child hood,but I am going to be late for work lol so I'll tell you later BOO!


----------



## RedGinger (Jun 6, 2008)

I need some more ghost stories, guys.  I don't have any personal stories.


----------



## glass man (Jun 7, 2008)

Around 3-in the morning I just woke up ,no apperant reason . I could see down our hallway all the way to my brothers, door. I saw coming towards me at a very slow pace ,a man with what looked like a railroad hat ,railroad suspenders,railroad lantern-swinging it very slowly back and forth he had on railroad shoes.HE seemed to notice nothing except  what his job was. THAT seemed to be all he was about. HE gave off a floresent green all about him. HE didn't seem evil ,only doing his job. I was teriffied as he got closer to my room! I turned the lamp switch on ,but in order for it to work the wall light also had to be tured on. It seemed to take an hour to get the light on ,but when I did it was gone. I did not care if I was called a baby or not I got into my brother's bed! A grave yard was right behind our house and train tracks right beside our house. NOW I wish I could have waited to see what would have happened if I had left the light off and had waited to see what would have  happened.! I would like to go to the house to ask if they have seen any whatever of that thing lately. I guess they would shoot me for being crazy! THAT WAS IN 1965 so I guess the ghost is probably dead by now.[HA][][:-][&o][X(][]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2008)

My ghost story is from my childhood.I don't remember every detail so I will do the best that I can.I grew up in a small town, Ambler pa twenty miles out side of Philly.We lived in the middle of town on the second floor of a old brick building.I was  5 or 6 years old when these weird things started happening.I remember bits and pieces of my mom saying to my dad did you hear that!? did you hear that?! of course my dad would always say no? I didn't hear a thing I think your nuts [] One night when my dad was away on a hunting trip,my Mom let me stay up later with her and watch TV.I fell asleep and remember her leading me up the steps to go to bed,when I herd a crazy loud scream! I had no idea where it came from but I was scared shit less! obviously my mom herd it to.She tried to calm me and said it must have been some one on the street in town.It was 3 am if I remember correctly.Like I said I was young but these kind of things stay burnt into your memory.After  my mom said the sound was coming from out side, I ran to the window to look,the streets where dead, not a soul out at that hour.I knew where I herd the weird noise come from,and that was the attic.My attic was not pretty picture,it was in bad shape, one wall was crumbling and a window was busted,sometimes pigeons would fly in.We rented the house, the land lord was a bum.But thats another horror story [].My brother and I would go to the attic on occasion but after that last episode we stayed away.A lot of time went by and things got back to normal, I almost forgot about the scream,Then one day while I was watching cartoons in the living room, my mom started freaking out saying "oh my God!  oh my God!" I thought she was fighting with my dad but he was outside working in the yard.When I asked her what was wrong I remember her saying dont worry Its nothing,but it was something, she later told us that she saw the salt shaker slide from one end of the table to the other! My dad said "were you drinking?" haha She said no way! I saw what I saw!, and becides it was 8:30 am.That crazy stuff happened for a long time but my mother was the only one to see it.She started to think she really was going crazy.For some reason the rest of us never witnessed it (In that house) After a few year's my mom wanted to move,(I wonder why [8D]) So they started looking for a house.We ended up moving to Main st in Ambler,it wasn't in town but only 3 miles from it.When we moved in  my mom was relived,a new place a new start.The only problem was the start of what?I would say about  two months went by and strange things started to happen (again)  this time we all saw it! it began with a cupboard door opening slow and closing,then another and another.There herererere![] People are probably going to think this is a made up ghost story BUT IT'S NOT! If I'm lieing you can have my Puce Eagle lol.Any way it went on like this for years,we got used to it.Finely after some time my mom talked to some one who had experience with these kind of hauntings.They told her that you have Poltergeists. Here is what we found out about Poltergeists....They are spirits of lost children who are harm less, UN like  the ones in the movie.They cause mischief, make things fall and open,doors,drawers and other small objects.A lot of times we saw forks,glasses and dishes just fall off the table or counter.This continued to go on all of the years we  lived on main st, we  just dealt with it.Other people saw it to, neighbors and friends.When we moved again they didn't move us.I think because we moved out of town to Lansdale and Ambler was there home town.[/align] [/align]Thats weird I just turned on the travel channel...[/align] The most haunted towns are on..whoooooweird! lol[/align]




 [/align]


----------



## RICKJJ59W (Jun 7, 2008)

I think they just move on Glassman.


----------



## Alek77 (Nov 2, 2008)

bump


----------



## Alek77 (May 1, 2011)

Now I LOVE these kind of stories, and I have a few of my own. As far fetched and crazy as it sounds, it is 100% TRUE. One time, about a year ago, I was behind an old house foundation digging in a pit (privy??) and I found a cork top Rawleigh's bottle and that is all. I continued digging and came upon a large rock in my way. After much effort I moved it and behind it, There was a weird patch of very, very, very loose dirt. It was so loose that it looked like it would sink away if anything heavy was dropped on it. What happened next was the weird part. I stuck the shovel into the patch of loose dirt and it DID fall away into a narrow pit about three feet deep, and what happened next I still can't explain. I somehow lost grip of the shovel and it fell a bit into the hole before I grabbed it. The large rock then somehow fell back into the hole and this is the insane part. I heard a loud but muffled SCREAM, like a woman, coming from the hole! It went on for about 30 seconds and I was so scared and surprised I dropped the shovel into the hole and RAN from the pit and as I looked back I noticed all the loose dirt falling back into the pit. I then kept just running and running until I got back to the road and my ATV. I was not able to sleep for about a week and I have never returned to that spot again. Pretty crazy!


----------



## RedGinger (May 2, 2011)

I am always interested in paranormal stuff.  I have caught two evp's from a cemetery.  I only know this because a friend, who is a ghost hunter has Adobe Audition.  He was able to hear the evp's that way, after I sent him the files.  All he did was remove background noise and amplify the voices.  One was a man's voice, unintelligable, responding to my reading of his headstone.  In another, I said, "I would just like to hear a voice", and a woman's voice responds, "No."  I don't know what evp's may really be.  I am still a skeptic.  

 I downloaded Audacity, but I still have some trouble trying to tell what is and what isn't an evp.  I have smelled a woman's perfume in a cemetery on a cold October night.  I have also caught some interesting pictures I can't explain.

 Youtube has lots of paranormal videos, and some of my favorites are civil war ones, where they have captured the sound of gunshots, cannons, etc.


----------



## RedGinger (May 2, 2011)

Here is a particular favorite of mine:  http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KedGncdV-T4&feature=relmfu  [][]


----------



## VTdigger (May 2, 2011)

Not reall I've seen some spirits but never digging. , But, this remidned me of an experiance I had  Saturday, I was digging along and heard some crashing in the woods I must have jumped darn near out of my skin, it's was only 3 deer running through the woods but it did startle me a bit.


----------



## RedGinger (May 5, 2011)

Bump!  Just got two more evp's at the cemetery.  This is the one under our post entitled, "Bottle Fever".  My friend, who is out of state, suggested I get some local paranormal enthusiasts together and form my own group.  Problem is, none of my friends are really into that.  Anyone in this area who is interested, let me know.


----------



## RICKJJ59W (May 5, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  RedGinger
> 
> Bump!  Just got two more evp's at the cemetery.  This is the one under our post entitled, "Bottle Fever".  My friend, who is out of state, suggested I get some local paranormal enthusiasts together and form my own group.  Problem is, none of my friends are really into that.  Anyone in this area who is interested, let me know.


 
 Seems like you scared everyone [8D]


----------



## RedGinger (May 6, 2011)

Maybe so lol.  Too bad a lot of the people posting don't come on much, if at all anymore (except for Swiz).  I have no clue how to post my evps on youtube or anything, so if you want to hear them, I will email them.


----------



## cordilleran (May 6, 2011)

Hand-to-hand combat. Armed assailant. Intent: my demise. Assailant died. I am left with his visage ever since.


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 9, 2011)

I have a few paranormal experiances too.

 the first one was I woke up in the middle of the night of klinking of glass from my bottle shelf, I looked down and saw a white cat. It looked just like my cat that died a year back, her name was phebe.

 The next one was when I was digging my backyard dump I found burnt clothes, as soon as i picked them up The vine next to me(which is 20 years old) snapped in half.

 The next one is when I bought stamps from the third reich, I feel asleep while sorting them, I had a strang dream whith photos of aushwitz and other gory photos. then I had a dream of being shot in a ditch, like in 1942. Then I woke up acared to death!


----------



## waskey (Jun 9, 2011)

Not a great story and not many details, but last summer, my family and I were at my grandparents condominum watching fireworks on the 4th of july from their 8th story porch and we watched a small ball of fire travel accross the sky and go out to sea, never going out. We watched it slowly going out to sea for a good 10 minutes until we couldn't see it any longer. It was about the size of a balloon and floated like a balloon would too, but only it was on fire and the the fire never went out or lost form. Kinda weird.


----------



## cyberdigger (Jun 9, 2011)

..musta been the expensive fireworks..


----------



## waskey (Jun 9, 2011)

haha it must have


----------



## BellwoodBoys (Jun 9, 2011)

The weird thing is whenever i have the stamps in my room i have the same dream.


----------



## ecotramper412 (Jun 15, 2011)

Sorry to awaken this thread, but I had an eerie experience 2 days ago while scouting a local dump. Now just to preface, it sounds ridiculous at first, and it was more or less just a strange encounter, but it still had me walking quickly outta the woods. I'm big into backpacking and hike several times a week. 

 So I was walking along this stream bed, looking for sign of bottles, and up ahead was this lone deer on the bank just standing there, staring at me. I ignored it (deer are incredibly overpopulated in this area), and just continued downstream, assuming the deer would bolt. It doesn't, it just stays there staring at me. I continue on my way and I get directly in line with it. At this point its about 20ft away  so I pause for a second just to take a close up look. While im looking at it the thing starts stomping its hoof. Whatever, I move on. As I'm going downstream I turn back and the deer is still there with its unflinching stare. I keep going and the thing starts following me slowly. I stop, it stops. I move, it moves. There is some grass up ahead, and I think possibly there is a fawn in there, thus the strange behavior? Dont see anything, so I keep moving. I get a bit further, the deer stops following me, but it is still there, staring. 

 I decide to turn back and go move some dirt in a spot I found, so I head back upstream. Of course, the deer is still there, right along the stream now and holding its ground. I keep walking at it, and as I get closer it starts getting more and more aggressive (constant hoof stomping). So I have enough of it, jump quickly and throw my hands over my head and the deer takes off! Ha, scr*w you deer, not so tough now.

 I move on my way back up stream to the spot where there is a dump. Its a steep slope and I'm at the base of it. The hill is ~25' high. I'm just making some test pits because the sun had just set and its getting pretty dark. Moving some dirt and not having much luck when all of the blue jays start freaking out with yells nearby. Next join the northern flickers. Both species tend to be pretty vocal when they get spooked or something is threatening them in the woods. So I pause from my dig and look up. I look toward where the birds are calling, away from the hill, and see nothing. They keep screaming but nothing is around. I gaze through the woods thinking I'll catch a glimpse of a person or hawk, but its just woods, so I go back to digging. I start digging again but I get a strange feeling and the birds are still screaming. You know that "i'm not alone" feeling? Well I slowly look up and at the top of the hill, directly above my head is the deer, standing there looking down at me just staring. 

 I get startled by this (always weird to find out something is watching you) so I stand up, kick the dirt and leaves back into the hole and give a shout at it. The deer doesn't move, just continues with its creepy stare. That's it, this thing is rabid or something and its getting dark so I'm outta here. I start walking away and the deer remains on the hill staring. As I get further I look back and the thing is following me again! I'm on the bottom of the slope, its on the top. At this point I get frustrated and feel ridiculous that a deer is giving me the creeps so I yell and jump at it. Again, it doesn't even flinch. 

 Welp, I'm gone. As I continue out of the woods I look back occasionally. As I look back, I can see it walking far back between the trees, almost completely out of sight, but always right there until I reach the road. 

 Now, this is just a weird, (somewhat cool?) encounter. A deer is a deer, they're all over the place and are harmless. However, the day before I hiked back to this area with my girlfriend. As we are walking past the same spot where I decided to dig she pauses, grabs my arm, and looks back into the woods. "I swear I just saw someone standing there staring at us", but on the second glance nothing is there. The woods aren't too thick, so we chalk it off as a trick of the eyes. 


 [align=left]  [/align]


----------



## Alek77 (Mar 29, 2012)

Hate to bump this thread up again but...

 GREAT Story EcoTramper412!! 

 Any more anyone?
 --------------------------
 Alek Salka


----------



## mf150 (Mar 31, 2012)

My story didn't happen when I was digging for bottles, but it is along the same vein as a lot of these stories, which I am very interested in!

 Earlier in the week I had an at work injury where I smashed my ankle with a motorized pallet jack. Nothing was broken but it was bruised up pretty bad, and it didn't feel too good. 

 About a week or two prior to this accident, I had started to do some volunteer work at the oldest Japanese American cemetary in California, which happens to be in Colma (Wyatt Earp is burried in this town). 

 Duties I performed included weed whacking, stump removal, and garbage clean up. I even became the care taker or the cemetery when the old man who looks over the place went on vacation to Japan. 

 One evening around sunset, I decided to call it quits for the evening. I took all the gardening tools back to the locked shed and closed the door. I got in my truck and left for the night. About two blocks away, I suddenly remembered that I had left two tools over by a monument in the old section of the cemetery, which was all the way in the back corner. 

 At this point it was well after dark and cold (about 8pm during the summer months). Reluctantly I trekked out to the old section where I left the tools. By the time I got there, I realized the tools I thought I had left there were gone, so I limped across the cemetery to the shed and checked to see if the tools were already locked up. They were. 

 It was a cold night crisp night, which felt good after working. On the way to where my truck was parked, you have to pass some grave sites. Here is the strange part: while walking past these graves, I felt an intesnse warming sensation, which seemed to start in the center part of my back and radiate to my neck and head. I felt warm, tingly, and my eyes started to water profusely. I ran out of the cemetery, got into the truck, and left about as fast as I could.

 Once I got into the truck, I noticed that my ankle was pain-free. 

 The ankle didn't hurt me after that point at all. I was able to walk without a limp. It healed over the next few weeks without issue. 

 I didn't need pain meds anymore. 




> ORIGINAL:  diginit
> 
> You mean stories like when you're walking through the woods at dusk, and you feel a sudden chill that starts in the middle of your back and goes up to your neck and makes the hair on your neck and arms stand on end. You could swear there is someone watching you. You look around and everything's perfectly still. You keep walking.Then suddenly trip, but it felt more like a push from behind. Those kind a stories? Yea, lets here some more.


----------



## geezer39 (Apr 1, 2012)

Doesn't this ghost on Preditor's 7-3-04 post look a lot like Whiskeyman's "running through the room ghost" post of 8-21-05? Maybe this particular ghost really gets around. Or maybe there are some "ghost" photos making their way around the net.  BTW, LOVE this thread.


> ORIGINAL:  preditor
> 
> i didn't see this on a bottle hunt someone just sent it to me
> Preditor


----------

